# [ebay] Wirtschaftsinformatik 1 &amp; 2(Buch) und Bender\'s Big Score (DVD)



## winpml (17. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ich verkaufe die Bücher *Wirtschaftsinformatik I Grundlagen u. Anwendungen* sowie *Wirtschaftsinformatik II Informationstechnik * auf ebay. Beide habe ich wegen meines Studiums gekauft. Sofern man beide ersteigert bekommt man natürlich einen Versandrabatt von mir. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wirtschaftsinformatik-1-Grundlagen-u-Anwendungen_W0QQitemZ180356299043QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSach_Fachb%C3%BCcher?hash=item180356299043&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wirtschaftsinformatik2-Informationstechnik-Neumann_W0QQitemZ180356867844QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSach_Fachb%C3%BCcher?hash=item180356867844&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


Desweiteren verkaufe ich noch die DVD Bender's Big Score die der erste Teil der vierteiligen Futurama Folge ist sofern ich mich nicht irre. Ist auf jedenfall empfehlenswert .

http://cgi.ebay.de/Futurama-Benders-Big-Score-DVD-deutsch-englisch_W0QQitemZ180356870860QQcmdZViewItemQQptZDE_DVDs?hash=item180356870860&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


also viel Spass beim bieten. Falls ihr Fragen habt könnt ihr sie mir auch gerne hier stellen.


----------



## winpml (20. Mai 2009)

und hoch damit

für Futurama und Witschaftsinformatik II kann man noch 11 h bieten


----------

